# Fender Deeluxe speaker is toast



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

SOOO what are the opinions for replacement? Open to all suggestion's.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Have it re-coned. Unless you want something different.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Have it re-coned. Unless you want something different.


Times have changed, Andy!

You can pay almost $100 for a new speaker, or almost $100 to have it reconed!

Unless you've got some vintage speaker with a lot of value nobody's reconing much anymore.

Ask Santon Audio about the trend with guitar speaker recones these days.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> Which version of the deluxe?


early 70's


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't worry Shoretyus...I'll find something fer yer Deluxe Reverb......:smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks paul... and Rich .. I was going to pull the 12" out of the leslie 125 that is sitting here for now but it has been technically sold .. ( fine print not paid for )


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Thanks paul... and Rich .. I was going to pull the 12" out of the leslie 125 that is sitting here for now but it has been technically sold .. ( fine print not paid for )


Nice speaker...as long as the cone hasn't sagged...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

BTW Shoretyus...I've got a excellent M3 with factory back cover with yer name on it :smile:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

shoretyus said:


>


Is that a pine Tele with a spalted maple pickguard?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

The Eminence legend series has a couple of 12s that are good for Fenders, especially if you have the "special design" speakers, but they do a nice job replacing the Oxford too.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> Times have changed, Andy!
> 
> You can pay almost $100 for a new speaker, or almost $100 to have it reconed!
> 
> ...


Yes, but a recone keeps it original and setting aside an old blown speaker doesn't make much sense for future resale value as you never know when they will stop making recone kits for it.

Recones still make sense for PA drivers, as they are still about $250.00 or so to recone a $400.00 driver.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes saggy cones I know all about that. 

I have forgotten .. and haven't looked but at one point I had a Celestion in the amp. I am not sure if I put the original back in or not. Vintage is not really an issue to me. This thing has fallen off a truck  

Yeah it's a pine tele ha ha ... 

66' that had a really crappy inlay in it. I replaced it with a piece of fire wood ie spalted beech ...the first night I played it ( being soft) I had made a big groove in it. The orange is from a coat of epoxy.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

That's cool. I haven't seen too many players with the pine Teles. I like 'em.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

IT"S ASH !!! :banana:


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

If you have an oportunity to try the new DRRI's at your local guitar store,they sound great with Jensen P12Q speakers.Another great choice is the eminence Texas Heat.Nice sounding speakers!



www.claramps.com


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Try a Weber---12A150T, you can get one in Canada from these guys.

http://www.yellowcabamplification.com/speakers.htm


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmm I can't remember what I had in this thing .. what is this ?











I pulled a Jensen out my Leslie 125 till I can get up to Ottawa and see Nonreverb ( he's the man ) It's in good shape and sounds good with Tokia. The Tele gets a test in a few minutes


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bRian said:


> Try a Weber---12A150T, you can get one in Canada from these guys.
> 
> http://www.yellowcabamplification.com/speakers.htm


Ya I'd recommend a Weber as well. The 12A125 and 12A150's are great speakers. They are a match made in heaven for Fender amps.


----------

